# Juve - Sassuolo: 27 ottobre 2021 ore 18:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (26 Ottobre 2021)

Juventus - Sassuolo, partita di Serie A in programma il 27 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:30 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

Dove vedere Juve - Sassuolo in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 18:30


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Sassuolo, partita di Serie A in programma il 27 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:30 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Sassuolo in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 18:30


La giocano pure o passano direttamente al terzo tempo??


P.s occhio alla porcata della supercoppa che stanno partorendo truccando l'ennesimo campionato.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Sassuolo, partita di Serie A in programma il 27 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:30 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Sassuolo in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 18:30


Ho la sensazione che la Juve ogni volta che scenda in campo giochi d'azzardo. Ho sempre la sensazione che possano perdere ogni partita, certo che ora se recuperano Dybala sarà una manna per il loro gioco. Allegri ha bisogno di invenzioni, perché lui non si inventa niente di sicuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che la Juve ogni volta che senda in campo giochi d'azzardo. Ho sempre la sensazione che possano perdere ogni partita, certo che ora se recuperano Dybala sarà una manna per il loro gioco. Allegri ha bisogno di invenzioni, perché lui non si inventa niente di sicuro.


La juve è una di quelle squadre composte non dal ds ma dai procuratori.

Non si spiega altrimenti la presenza in rosa di ken il levriero.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Sassuolo, partita di Serie A in programma il 27 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:30 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Sassuolo in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 18:30



Quanto godrei per un 2 fisso qui.
Ma anche un altro pareggio sarebbe una manna dal cielo. Tutta Italia deve cercare di non farli entrare in Champions League a sti qua.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quanto godrei per un 2 fisso qui.
> Ma anche un altro pareggio sarebbe una manna dal cielo. Tutta Italia deve cercare di non farli entrare in Champions League a sti qua.


La vedo difficile.
E non per motivi squisitamente calcistici.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che la Juve ogni volta che scenda in campo giochi d'azzardo. Ho sempre la sensazione che possano perdere ogni partita, certo che ora se recuperano Dybala sarà una manna per il loro gioco. Allegri ha bisogno di invenzioni, perché lui non si inventa niente di sicuro.


Tanto che gli frega, in un modo o nell'altro grazie all'ausilio degli arbitri portano a casa il risultato. Come al solito bisogna essere più forte delle porcate arbitrali pro Juve, cercheranno di farla rientrare nella lotta scudetto al momento opportuno.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La juve è una di quelle squadre composte non dal ds ma dai procuratori.
> 
> Non si spiega altrimenti la presenza in rosa di ken il levriero.


Un insulto al calcio, ed anche questo continuo affidarsi ai soliti 2-3 nomi vedrai come alla lunga gli procurerà solo danni, un po' come facemmo noi all'epoca con il cinghiale. Dei 4 miliardi usciti dal mondo del calcio in questi 10 anni, quanti ne hanno versati loro? Imbarazzante.

A parte cio', io li vedo malissimo, ma credo che si potrebbe fare infinitamente meglio dell'obbrobrio che fanno vedere, non é pensabile che con Chiesa, Kulusevsky, Arthur, De Ligt, Dybala ed altri giocatori di esperienza o comunque di caratura come Quadrado, Danilo, Chiellini, Bonucci, Rabiot, Bentancur sul quale si puo' discutere, ma che secondo me sono capaci di dare molto ancora.

Hai sentito che ha detto a fine partita l'osceno? "Eh, buona prestazione dei ragazzi, che ci permette di continuare la striscia positiva. Kulusevsky ha fatto una grandissima partita, gli ho chiesto di restare attaccato a Brozovic e non l'ha fatto giocare."  , che razza di spot per il calcio. Kulusevsky, 20enne nel pieno del suo sviluppo che torna a casa contento per non aver fatto giocare Brozovic... Una vergogna, un abuso del calcio che non sopporto, ed é triste aver dovuto assistere a Inter-Juve cosi, colpa condivisa tra due bruttezze, ma la Juve ha reso noiosa anche la partita contro di noi per dire.

Non sopporto che in Italia si giri con Allegri proponendolo come modello vincente, non voglio correre il rischio che un giorno ritoccherà a noi ripassare per certe sciagure ormai passate, per me che mi sono formato al calcio con Carletto, é stato una tragedia passare dall'albero di natale, al 4-2-Fantasia ad Allegri. Incompetenza allo stato puro da parte della dirigenza Juventina, ed anche codardi visto che sono ritornati da lui con la coda tra le gambe dovo averlo cacciato.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Sassuolo, partita di Serie A in programma il 27 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:30 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Sassuolo in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 18:30


La delegazione del Sassuolo, al cospetto del Megadirettore Clamoroso Principe Ovino Primo, ha ascoltato in genuflessa attesa gli ordini superiori della casa madre. Se fosse necessario perdere 1-0 allo Stadium, oppure 3-2 per farla sembrare più credibile. Al termine della spettabile seduta i deferenti emiliani hanno ricevuto la promessa di tre punti che saranno loro restituiti in futuro da altra succursale ovina quando e ove necessario, e un orologino di halloween per i figliuoli, ovviamente tifosi Juve, con zucchetta bianconera.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tanto che gli frega, in un modo o nell'altro grazie all'ausilio degli arbitri portano a casa il risultato. Come al solito bisogna essere più forte delle porcate arbitrali pro Juve, cercheranno di farla rientrare nella lotta scudetto al momento opportuno.


Non so quanto gli episodi possano decidere una stagione, io tra la prima partita contro l'Udinese e l'ultima contro l'Inter ho visto ZERO migliorameti. Alla fine ti potrà girare bene per un po', oppure male, ma sono vergognosi, meriterebbero la radiatura. 2021!!! Ahah, roba da pazzi.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Ottobre 2021)

Ci sarà da ridere. Allegri potrebbe schierare anche la primavera contro la succursale per eccellenza


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Sassuolo, partita di Serie A in programma il 27 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:30 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Sassuolo in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 18:30


Dionisi ha già messo le mani avanti: "Sulla carta abbiamo poche speranze, faremo la nostra partita". Ma si potrà essere più servili di così? Ci sono quattro punti di distacco tra le due squadre...


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

*JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Perin; Danilo, Bonucci, de Ligt, De Sciglio; Chiesa, McKennie, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata. All.: Allegri*

*SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Muldur, Kaan, Ferrari, Rogerio; Maxime Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Raspadori, Traore; Defrel. All.: Dionisi*


----------



## Hellscream (27 Ottobre 2021)

Già pronto il tappeto rosso? Punto sul 2-0 entro la mezz'ora


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Già pronto il tappeto rosso? Punto sul 2-0 entro la mezz'ora



Il gol dei gobbi entro il 20mo del primo tempo non è nemmeno quotato.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

Scansuolo in ciabatte


----------



## Pit96 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Il Sassuolo sta cercando in tutti i modi di prendere gol


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Lo scansuolo non è una squadra ma uno stile di vita.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Ma che è


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Si gioca a villar perosa?


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque Morata è proprio scarso...giocatore da 10 gol a campionato se va bene, un Belotti spagnolo.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

Ma il Sassuolo sta veramente la Juve fare il bello ed il cattivo tempo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Già pronto il tappeto rosso? Punto sul 2-0 entro la mezz'ora



Quella è roba del passato, adesso si sforzano di rendere tutto credibile.
E' più fico il golletto di Dybala al 90, o il gol illusione Scansuolo con rimonta gobba in due minuti...


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque partita carina, almeno si aprono entrambe e si attaccano a vicenda. Quel centrocampo della Juve non lo capiro' mai, lasciare in panchina Arthur, l'unico che tiene palla li in mezzo e che sa dialogare per la ricerca di quella fisicità (e che ne avrebbe già 8 fisici) é per me senza senso.

La combo Touré-Raspadori non ha senso se non riesce a sfruttare le proprie caratteristiche, inpnsabile impostare tutto l'attacco sulla destra per far emergere Berardi. Qui Dionisi mi scoccia assai, se si mette in testa che Berardi non puo' essere sempre il salvatore (perché non ne ha neanche la capacità) allora forse si miglioreranno. Bene l'atteggiamento invece.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Ottobre 2021)

Prestazione abominevole del Sassuolo che sta sbagliando tutte le scelte tecniche, per non parlare poi della costruzione dal basso.. agghiaccianti

Rimangono abominevoli nonostante il gol del vantaggio.


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2021)

Gooooooooool


----------



## sunburn (27 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Prestazione abominevole del Sassuolo che sta sbagliando tutte le scelte tecniche, per non parlare poi della costruzione dal basso.. agghiaccianti


Sono da poco tornato a casa e ho deciso di non guardala per non innervosirmi. Stanno facendo la succursale o sono scarsi?


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

State tranquilli che la ribaltano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quella è roba del passato, adesso si sforzano di rendere tutto credibile.
> E' più fico il golletto di Dybala al 90, *o il gol illusione Scansuolo con rimonta gobba in due minuti...*



Eccooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Scansuolooooooooo


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Ottobre 2021)

spiazzzzzeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Vado a giocare qualche euro


admin ha scritto:


> State tranquilli che la ribaltanoo


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Frattesi comunque sembra davvero buono. 

Ovviamente finirà ai gobbi in cambio di due banane, 3 cipolle e 4 cocomeri. Tutti ovviamente pagabili a spicchi dopo 4 anni dall'acquisto.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sono da poco tornato a casa e ho deciso di non guardala per non innervosirmi. Stanno facendo la succursale o sono scarsi?


Hanno sbagliato tutto quello che calcisticamente si poteva sbagliare: ad esempio Traore tira di prima da 30 mt quando può avanzare e tirare.. un minuto dopo al limite dell'area invece che tirare comodamente tipo Ibra a Bologna decide di scaricare per Raspadori..

Chi ha segnato, Frattesi, è per distacco con Lopez quello che si è impegnato di più... gli altri boh... non sono così scarsi, proprio sbagliano deliberatamente tutto quello che si può sbagliare.

Il Milan o l'Inter o il Napoli attuale starebbero 2-0 dopo un primo tempo del genere degli avversari... ma è lunga, figurarsi se non la ribaltano tra rigori e cavolate avversarie.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Buffone avrà puntato sull'1+goal , 2primotempo1finale, 1+over2,5, 2 primo tempo, no gol casa primo tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sono da poco tornato a casa e ho deciso di non guardala per non innervosirmi. Stanno facendo la succursale o sono scarsi?



Un grande show.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Buffone avrà puntato sull'1+goal , 2primotempo1finale, 1+over2,5, 2 primo tempo, no gol casa primo tempo.


E il rigore negli ultimi dieci minuti...


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2021)

La Juve li pressava poi appena gli sono entrati in area si sono rintanati, poi di nuovo usciti e gol preso.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

Peggior scenario possibile. Avrei prefirito 1-0 della Juve e Max che come al solito toglie Dybala, Chiesa e Morata per gli scarponi a difendere. 

Il Sassuolo si ha segnato nell'unica volta che la palla non é passata per Berardi, troppo monopolizzatore e lento, gli si chiede solo questo. A maggior ragione con i furetti Traoré e Raspadori. Devono giocare cosi, in velocità e non cercando la mattonella.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Ottobre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vado a giocare qualche euro


due eurelli li ho messi anche io  contento di perderli


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Ma l'allenatore dello scansuolo oggi non è scandalizzato di giocare contro gli organizzatori della superlega?
Non avrebbe voglia di non andare in panca?


Patetici.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> due eurelli li ho messi anche io  contento di perderli


Ma no che perderli si va a botta sicura


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Peggior scenario possibile. Avrei prefirito 1-0 della Juve e Max che come al solito toglie Dybala, Chiesa e Morata per gli scarponi a difendere.
> 
> Il Sassuolo si ha segnato nell'unica volta che la palla non é passata per Berardi, troppo monopolizzatore e lento, gli si chiede solo questo. A maggior ragione con i furetti Traoré e Raspadori. Devono giocare cosi, in velocità e non cercando la mattonella.


Berardi ha le ginocchia più storte di forrest gump da bambino.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Frattesi comunque sembra davvero buono.
> 
> Ovviamente finirà ai gobbi in cambio di due banane, 3 cipolle e 4 cocomeri. Tutti ovviamente pagabili a spicchi dopo 4 anni dall'acquisto.


Molto interessante! A Monza aveva fatto bene, ma restava comunue un'incognita vista la lega...


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Peggior scenario possibile. Avrei prefirito 1-0 della Juve e Max che come al solito toglie Dybala, Chiesa e Morata per gli scarponi a difendere.
> 
> Il Sassuolo si ha segnato nell'unica volta che la palla non é passata per Berardi, troppo monopolizzatore e lento, gli si chiede solo questo. A maggior ragione con i furetti Traoré e Raspadori. Devono giocare cosi, in velocità e non cercando la mattonella.


Grande chiusura di De Ligt.


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Grande chiusura di De Ligt.


Sì anche sul gol mi dicono dalla regia..


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Molto interessante! A Monza aveva fatto bene, ma restava comunue un'incognita vista la lega...



Per una volta sembra che Galliani ci avesse visto bene. Aveva quasi convinto il Sassuolo, ma poi il giocatore ha preferito la serie A.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Grande chiusura di De Ligt.


Quando sbaglia bisogna dirlo  , poi erano un po' tutti posizionati male e De Ligt si é ritrovato 1 vs 2, guarda l'ex capitone Bonucci come era posizionato. Avrebbe dovuto battezzare l'uomo da seguire ed é rimasto impallato, non era facile dai, meglio cosi


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì anche sul gol mi dicono dalla regia..


Infatti.
Un palo della luce. Lentissimo, macchinoso,giocatore che gli possiamo far portare la borsa a Tomori

E lento quasi come Romagnoli.Aveva ragione Van Basten.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Fuori de sciglio, l'assist-man per sbaglio della juve del mese di ottobre, dentro alex sandro, quello che tramuta i grattini ai piedi in rigori.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quando sbaglia bisogna dirlo  , poi erano un po' tutti posizionati male e De Ligt si é ritrovato 1 vs 2, guarda l'ex capitone Bonucci come era posizionato. Avrebbe dovuto battezzare l'uomo da seguire ed é rimasto impallato, non era facile dai, meglio cosi


Guarda,solo quante volte entra in scivolata per salvare.zero.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fuori de sciglio, l'assist-man per sbaglio della juve del mese di ottobre, dentro alex sandro, quello che tramuta i grattini ai piedi in rigori.


Mamma mia che orrore questo giocatore, ogni tanto ne fa una giusta anche lui per sbaglio, ma ha avuto un involuzione pazzesca. Mi sembra un Mario Rui, terzini che non farei giocare neache nelle amichevoli pre-campionato.


----------



## UDG (27 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> Un palo della luce. Lentissimo, macchinoso,giocatore che gli possiamo far portare la borsa a Tomori
> 
> E lento quasi come Romagnoli.Aveva ragione Van Basten.


È bravo negli anticipi, ma pecca in velocità.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Se penso che sti cessi hanno 9 punti in Europa e noi 0 mamma mia


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Vediamo il calcio semplice di allegri cosa produce.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> Un palo della luce. Lentissimo, macchinoso,giocatore che gli possiamo far portare la borsa a Tomori
> 
> E lento quasi come Romagnoli.Aveva ragione Van Basten.



Non fosse che ogni tanto fa qualche gol e, soprattutto, grazie Raiola ha "maneggiato" per farlo strapagare sarebbe uno dei tanti, buon difensore ma nulla di eccezionale.

Ha fatto bene l'anno con l'Ajax ma da lì in poi non è cresciuto e spesso fa disastri assurdi. Basta ripensare a cosa ha combinato agli europei.

Giustamente Van Gaal lo ha subito schiaffato in panca.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Raspadori si mangia lo 0-2 
Ora pareggiano


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quando sbaglia bisogna dirlo  , poi erano un po' tutti posizionati male e De Ligt si é ritrovato 1 vs 2, guarda l'ex capitone Bonucci come era posizionato. Avrebbe dovuto battezzare l'uomo da seguire ed é rimasto impallato, non era facile dai, meglio cosi



Tradotto: ultima cappella di una lunga serie


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se penso che sti cessi hanno 9 punti in Europa e noi 0 mamma mia


Hanno sculato 3 1-0.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

Dionisi deve cambiare molto...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

E' entrato cuadrado per coniglio rabiot?
Vabbè, la decide in tuffo lui.
Nemmeno quotato.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Il volo d'angelo di cuadrado.
Tramortisce a terra come morso dalla tarantola alla prima carezza avversaria.
Un'offesa per il nobile gioco del calcio.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Lol cuadrado eroe sbaglia la punizione e poi prende il giallo


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Notevole la cornice di pubblico del conad stadium. Ci saranno 15 persone


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Fuori Morata per Re Kaio.

Ovviamente l'unica partita decente quel cesso spagnolo l'ha fatta contro di noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Notevole la cornice di pubblico del conad stadium. Ci saranno 15 persone


Bastano e avanzano per il celeberrimo coro sul rinvio del portiere avversario.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Ottobre 2021)

Adesso arriva la telefonata e si scansano


----------



## Hellscream (27 Ottobre 2021)

Ora segna Kaioken così la gazzetta domani può far il titolone sul prossimo pallone d'oro che vale già 3948340304908304 miliardi.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Qualità eccelsa della coppia McKennie e Locatelli, 140 milioni in 2


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Finita


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Per il rigorello è questione di minuti ormai.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Ottobre 2021)

ora finisce 3-1


----------



## kipstar (27 Ottobre 2021)

vincono 3 a 1


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

Finita

Che degrado sto Dionigi


----------



## kYMERA (27 Ottobre 2021)

Finita


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quella è roba del passato, adesso si sforzano di rendere tutto credibile.
> E' più fico il golletto di Dybala al 90, o il gol illusione Scansuolo con rimonta gobba in due minuti...


Eccoci qua, 15 minuti alla fine ma in linea di massima ci siamo


----------



## JoKeR (27 Ottobre 2021)

Che vergogna il Sassuolo, agghiacciante.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

Partita stratosferica di loca loca telli telli, a tratti mi ha ricordato Rijkard


----------



## Hellscream (27 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Partita stratosferica di loca loca telli telli, a tratti mi ha ricordato Rijkard


"Il nuovo Busquets" (cit sportmediaset sentito con le mie orecchie)


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Spero in un bel pareggio ma sono sicuro che la juve segnerà negli ultimi minuti


----------



## kYMERA (27 Ottobre 2021)

Ma l'arbitro qui? Vergognosi


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

Sto Berardi è penoso


----------



## Kayl (27 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sto Berardi è penoso


è interista, che ti aspettavi?


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma l'arbitro qui? Vergognosi


Dybala ha una faccia che prenderei a schiaffi dalla mattina alla sera


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> è interista, che ti aspettavi?


Anche Pioli lo è 
Comunque, ha sprecato un paio di angoli e diverse giocate sulla trequarti gobba, partita da 4


----------



## Kayl (27 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche Pioli lo è
> Comunque, ha sprecato un paio di angoli e diverse giocate sulla trequarti gobba, partita da 4


non era juventino?


----------



## kYMERA (27 Ottobre 2021)

Fallo su chiesa inventato


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

Rigorello Is coming...


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Fallo su chiesa inventato


Si è pure alzato subito hahahahah ma si era già visto in diretta che non era fallo.


----------



## Baba (27 Ottobre 2021)

Godiamo tutti insieme


----------



## kYMERA (27 Ottobre 2021)

Spettacolo. L'avevo detto io 2 fisso


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

Occhio al rigorellooooo


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

*Ahahahahahhahahahahahha*

*Gooooooollllllllllll*


----------



## Solo (27 Ottobre 2021)

Godoooooooooooo


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Ottobre 2021)

Goooodoooo


----------



## 7vinte (27 Ottobre 2021)

Goooll


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Ottobre 2021)

siiii


----------



## UDG (27 Ottobre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Godiamo tutti insieme


Cos'è successo?


----------



## smallball (27 Ottobre 2021)

Clamorosa Vittoria Sassuolo


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2021)

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahahahaj


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Ottobre 2021)

Hahahahahaha

allegri SUKA


----------



## Solo (27 Ottobre 2021)

Sto godendo come un riccio

Suca Allegri, suca caprone catenacciaro che non sei altro


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2021)

Questo è il paradiso in terra signori.
Gloria eterna.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Ottobre 2021)

che GODURIA


----------



## Pit96 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Non male questo Berardi


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Ottobre 2021)

talmente corto muso che non hanno preso nemmeno 1 punto


----------



## Solo (27 Ottobre 2021)

-12 ladroni, sucate


----------



## JoKeR (27 Ottobre 2021)

Chi ha visto la partita ha notato che il Sassuolo ha provato a perderla in mille modi.
Ma si gode!


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ahahahahahhahahahahahha
> 
> Gooooooollllllllllll*


il sistemaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Igniorante (27 Ottobre 2021)

Scusate, è qui che si gode?


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Ottobre 2021)

SSSSIIIIIIIIIIUUUUUUUUUU,si gode come porci


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2021)

KARMAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Ottobre 2021)

La Juve é senza idee e gioco
Calciatori che vagano a caso per il campo 
Palla larga a Quadrado e si prega
Oppure a chiesa o si spera nei tiri di Dybala 
Stop

allegri fuori dal mondo e senza idee


----------



## mark (27 Ottobre 2021)

Maaaa è qui che si gode? ahahaha


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Ottobre 2021)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2021)

ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaah ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahah ahahahahahahahah GODO COME UN RICCIO APPENA NATO


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

Attenzione, il sole domani sorgerà ad ovest, pioveranno rane dal cielo e Tatarusanu vincerà il pallone d'oro.


----------



## sion (27 Ottobre 2021)

So gode tantissimo


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2021)

Dai dai dai è luuuuuuunga[cit.]


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Ottobre 2021)

Segnalo AYAN del Sassuolo


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> -12 ladroni, sucate



- 13


----------



## Prealpi (27 Ottobre 2021)

Meraviglioso


----------



## JoKeR (27 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Ottobre 2021)

Horto muso 

hahahaa 

basta 1 gol di scarto per godere


----------



## meteoras1982 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Grande Acciuga ah ah quanto godo!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Ma volevano il rigorino su Re Kaio hahahagahahahahfehidvlwqgcakkbxbo


----------



## Prealpi (27 Ottobre 2021)

Inverno crudo in terra Sabauda con la minima che scende a -13


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

La rivolta degli schiavi


----------



## Solo (27 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> - 13


Hai ragione, Google non aveva ancora aggiornato la classifica


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> - 13


- Tredici punti a fine ottobre forse li prendeva il Giannino 6 anni fa... da loro, tanta roba.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> il sistemaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Ahahah incredibile questa storia, il calcio é diventato malato. Se io vedessi quello che altri fratelli di tifo vedono neanche ci penserei a farla finita con il calcio.

Il Sassuolo ha giocato la sua partita, e come l'Udinese e l'Empoli. Se ci si aspettava che il Sassuolo dominasse la Juve, e dall'alto dei suoi Xavi e Iniesta neanche sbagliasse le uscite allora non so cosa rispondere, ma si parla del Sassuolo...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Ottobre 2021)

Dedicato all' anticalcio di Allegri


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Ottobre 2021)

.

@egidiopersempre piantala qui.


----------



## smallball (27 Ottobre 2021)

Che goduria


----------



## Igniorante (27 Ottobre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> La Juve é senza idee e gioco
> Calciatori che vagano a caso per il campo
> Palla larga a Quadrado e si prega
> Oppure a chiesa o si spera nei tiri di Dybala
> ...



Allegri è sempre stato un sopravvalutato, non lo si scopre di certo oggi.
Con noi è riuscito a perdere uno scudetto con la squadra più forte del campionato, al netto dell'omicidio sportivo che fu il gol annullato a Muntari.
Eppure c'è gente che si smanetta il pistolino solo a sentirlo nominare.
Brividi.


----------



## Solo (27 Ottobre 2021)

Peccato che non ci sia più Sky con Adani, oggi Acciuga sclerava sicuro.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Ottobre 2021)

Incredibile.


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2021)

A parte tutto, fanno davvero pena.
Il pontificatore poteva rimanere a casetta, in ciabatte, ma voleva fare il fenomeno....


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

-13.


Solo ha scritto:


> -12 ladroni, sucate


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> La Juve é senza idee e gioco
> Calciatori che vagano a caso per il campo
> Palla larga a Quadrado e si prega
> Oppure a chiesa o si spera nei tiri di Dybala
> ...



Tra l'altro col contrattone che si ritrova non possono cacciarlo. Terza sconfitta e ruolino peggiore rispetto a Pirlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

Io richiamerei il Maestro


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> La Juve é senza idee e gioco
> Calciatori che vagano a caso per il campo
> Palla larga a Quadrado e si prega
> Oppure a chiesa o si spera nei tiri di Dybala
> ...


Perfetto! Oggi é stato chiaro come ogni azione pericolosa passasse dalle invenzioni, non dico che sia un male, ma non puo' una squadra di calcio vivere sugli episodi (ecco perché sono ancora deluso dalla nostra prestazione di ieri). Oggi almeno li ha lasciati liberi, e si é visto una squadra più pericolosa tra il palo di Dybala, il tiro ribattuto sulla linea di Quadrado ed altre occasioni, ma di squara si vede ben poco.

Riescono a segnare più di un gol a partita? Bene anche i due gol subiti per dare una bella sberla al calcio di Allegri! Godo come non mai, non solo perché si tratta della Juve, ma soprattutto perché é un passo in avanti verso la disfatta di Allegri, lui non DEVE vincere.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Ottobre 2021)

Se restano fuori dalla champions mi presento davanti alla continassa e faccio una pisciata davanti all'ingresso e poi mi faccio arrestare.


----------



## Zenos (27 Ottobre 2021)

Mi sa che il vento è cambiato...


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io richiamerei il Maestro



Che alla medesima giornata aveva fatto pure meglio


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> È bravo negli anticipi, ma pecca in velocità.


Deve per forza un po come Romagnoli perché sanno benissimo che se si gira e va in velocita non lo prendono più.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Ottobre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il vento è cambiato...


secondo me sì, si è cominciato a vedere dallo 0-3 con la fiorentina l'anno scorso.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io richiamerei il Maestro


maestro!!! maestro !!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se restano fuori dalla champions mi presento davanti alla continassa e faccio una pisciata davanti all'ingresso e poi mi faccio arrestare.


Diventeresti il mio eroe


----------



## Kayl (27 Ottobre 2021)

Con Pirlo 5 punti in più, dall’89 i gobbi non prendevano 13 gol nelle prime 10.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se restano fuori dalla champions mi presento davanti alla continassa e faccio una pisciata davanti all'ingresso e poi mi faccio arrestare.



Attenzione perché qui i post non vengono dimenticati


----------



## DavidGoffin (27 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahhahaha mi sembra di rivedere le partite degli altri anni contro di noi quando gioca la Juve quest'anno

Danno tutte il 110% le piccole e stavolta Lopez ha anche esultato come Cr7


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque no problem. Tutti gli esperti mi avevano assicurato che la Juve è rinata. Che poi stesse sempre a -10 e giocasse da cani erano dettagli. 

Ora attendiamo la prossima rinascita da -13...


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Dedica particolare a Locatelli che va alla juve e perde dalla sua ex squadra


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non fosse che ogni tanto fa qualche gol e, soprattutto, grazie Raiola ha "maneggiato" per farlo strapagare sarebbe uno dei tanti, buon difensore ma nulla di eccezionale.
> 
> Ha fatto bene l'anno con l'Ajax ma da lì in poi non è cresciuto e spesso fa disastri assurdi. Basta ripensare a cosa ha combinato agli europei.
> 
> Giustamente Van Gaal lo ha subito schiaffato in panca.


Si ,non ha nulla di difensore moderno. Nulla.

Lento, macchinoso sembra un grosso robot. Comunque lasciamoli prendere un altro po di giocatori sopravvalutati da Raiola,si divertiranno.

Se pensi che i tifosi juventini inneggiavano il nome di Raiola capisci che quoziente di Q.I devono avere.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Scansuolo di horto muso. Si gode


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Raspadori si mangia lo 0-2
> Ora pareggiano


Quest'anno la Juve difficilmente arriva fra le prime 4. Non hanno chi gli risolve le partite anche se giocano male.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

Oggi De Ligt disastroso comunque, Dybala é fondamentale, Morata che cos'é esattamente (?) ,Bonucci é uno sciagurato, Locatelli é il nuovo Pirlo per davvero (quello in panca), Jorge sembra interessante, Chiesa si é spento dovendo occuparsi di difendere invece di attaccare, Arthur é meglio che non lo veda altrimenti svoltano.

Queste la valutazioni che mi sono venute in mente ora sui giocatori, tralasciando il gioco ed il non pressing (e dire che avrebbero interpreti ideali per pressare la davanti invece aspettano) ed anche alcune scelte tattiche sono difficilmente condividibili, alcuni giocatori neanche li sfrutta come si deve, altri neanche li vede. Finché non cambiano radicalmente idea di gioco non andranno lontani, altro che arbitri, furti o concretezza... In una stagione tutto si bilancia, e solo chi merita va avanti. Lo si diceva eh, la Juve vive di episodi (come la Roma), e ti puo' andar bene 2-3-4-5 volte di fila, ma il conto lo paghi sempre giocando cosi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Ottobre 2021)

Complimenti ai giornalisti che hanno passato tutta l'estate a fare propaganda in favore di Locatelli.

Rimpianto Milan, fenomeno, che fisico, che tecnica, quanto è forte....

Questo qui nel Milan sarebbe un onestissimo quarto di centrocampo, da far giocare in caso di assenza contemporanea di Kessiè e Bennacer.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Ottobre 2021)

È qui che si gode? 

Spiace per allegri.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ahahah incredibile questa storia, il calcio é diventato malato. Se io vedessi quello che altri fratelli di tifo vedono neanche ci penserei a farla finita con il calcio.
> 
> Il Sassuolo ha giocato la sua partita, e come l'Udinese e l'Empoli. Se ci si aspettava che il Sassuolo dominasse la Juve, e dall'alto dei suoi Xavi e Iniesta neanche sbagliasse le uscite allora non so cosa rispondere, ma si parla del Sassuolo...


Guarda che gli arbitri non possono mica fare i miracoli.. adesso i corrotti finisco in galera..
se poi non esiste per voi bhe 
Strano perché sono palessisimi


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno la Juve difficilmente arriva fra le prime 4. Non hanno chi gli risolve le partite anche se giocano male.


Beh, oggi Dybala niente male. Poi Allegri si ostina a mettere Chiesa in difesa..


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si ,non ha nulla di difensore moderno. Nulla.
> 
> Lento, macchinoso sembra un grosso robot. Comunque lasciamoli prendere un altro po di giocatori sopravvalutati da Raiola,si divertiranno.
> 
> Se pensi che i tifosi juventini inneggiavano il nome di Raiola capisci che quoziente di Q.I devono avere.



Indimenticabile il coro "Mino, Mino". Un branco di fessi che inneggiano ad un procuratore che li ha spennati. Pazzi.

Mai visto dei tifosi inneggiare ad un procuratore e Raiola poi.

E non contenti si sono accollati anche Kean. Si può essere più imbecilli?


----------



## Solo (27 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Indimenticabile il coro "Mino, Mino". Un branco di fessi che inneggiano ad un procuratore che li ha spennati. Pazzi.
> 
> Mai visto dei tifosi inneggiare ad un procuratore e Raiola poi.
> 
> E non contenti si sono accollati anche Kean. Si può essere più imbecilli?


Speriamo che facciano tripletta con Romagna a fine stagione!


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

È qui che si gode?
Il servo che batte il padrone : più che una partita una rivolta sociale. 

Coglionazzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Parlatemi del Locatelli grande centrocampista .
Stra-lol.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Complimenti ai giornalisti che hanno passato tutta l'estate a fare propaganda in favore di Locatelli.
> 
> Rimpianto Milan, fenomeno, che fisico, che tecnica, quanto è forte....
> 
> Questo qui nel Milan sarebbe un onestissimo quarto di centrocampo, da far giocare in caso di assenza contemporanea di Kessiè e Bennacer.



Qua sul forum l'avevamo detto da subito che il pompaggio di Locatelli era indecente e che non era ciò che veniva detto dai giornalisti.

Peggio per i gobbi che ci son cascati, che poi a loro serviva un regista non l'ennesima mezzala che ha corsa, fa qualche golletto ma non migliora il gioco della squadra.

Ennesimo errore dei gobbi.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Guarda che gli arbitri non possono mica fare i miracoli.. adesso i corrotti finisco in galera..
> se poi non esiste per voi bhe
> Strano perché sono palessisimi


Volendo pensar male, avrei visto bene in ottica furto un bel fischio su Kajo Jorge al 90imo e 2-1 per Juve e tutti a casa. Oggi non so cosa si possa recriminare all'arbitro, da su non vediamo marcio dove non c'é. Godiamo piùttosto di come sono caduti in basso  

Questi vanno ancora in giro con gli incubi di Grygera e di Amauri ahah, forse sono malato io eh, ma non riesco a vedere niente di tutto cio', e mi sembra solo frutti di complessi che tra poco andrà via definitivamente


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Inguardabili. A febbraio non saranno a -10 ma a -25


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Inguardabili. A febbraio non saranno a -10 ma a -25


-13* non esageriamo


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Qua sul forum l'avevamo detto da subito che il pompaggio di Locatelli era indecente e che non era ciò che veniva detto dai giornalisti.
> 
> Peggio per i gobbi che ci son cascati, che poi a loro serviva un regista non l'ennesima mezzala che ha corsa, fa qualche golletto ma non migliora il gioco della squadra.
> 
> Ennesimo errore dei gobbi.


Ormai i fenomeni fake qua li becchiamo subito.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Volendo pensar male, avrei visto bene in ottica furto un bel fischio su Kajo Jorge al 90imo e 2-1 per Juve e tutti a casa. Oggi non so cosa si possa recriminare all'arbitro, da su non vediamo marcio dove non c'é. Godiamo piùttosto di come sono caduti in basso
> 
> Questi vanno ancora in giro con gli incubi di Grygera e di Amauri ahah, forse sono malato io eh, ma non riesco a vedere niente di tutto cio', e mi sembra solo frutti di complessi che tra poco andrà via definitivamente


Sono 9 anni e la storia è sempre la stessa
A fine stagione obiettivo minimo arriva 
Alias il fallo di Cuadrado su perisic e il VAR spento.. e ricordo che in quella partita ha corretto TUTTE le decisioni sbagliate a favore della rube 

Palessisimi


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh, oggi Dybala niente male. Poi Allegri si ostina a mettere Chiesa in difesa..


Lascia stare tutti mezzi giocatori. Non ti può andare sempre bene.difficilmente entreranno fra le prime 4.

Comunque una cosa da studiare ci sarebbe, battono divinamente le punizioni alte, il battitore mette la palla esattamente dove deve essere messa per far gol.
Noi non li battiamo cosi bene.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai i fenomeni fake qua li becchiamo subito.



Appena accostato ai gobbi son partite le fanfare. Noi eravamo scettici.

I gobbi invece erano esaltati. Ma sulla loro (in)competenza non c'erano dubbi: questi hanno esultato per la sostituzione CR7/Kean.

Erano davvero convinti che il problema fosse Ronaldo. Follia.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Ottobre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Complimenti ai giornalisti che hanno passato tutta l'estate a fare propaganda in favore di Locatelli.
> 
> Rimpianto Milan, fenomeno, che fisico, che tecnica, quanto è forte....
> 
> Questo qui nel Milan sarebbe un onestissimo quarto di centrocampo, da far giocare in caso di assenza contemporanea di Kessiè e Bennacer.


E nel frattempo continuano a sfottere e a sminuire tonali.

Ieri ho seguito la partita con la telecronaca di radiorai in sottofondo e il commentatore in seconda (l'ex giocatore Dossena) si stupiva di come addirittura i tifosi dedicassero dei cori a tonali nel momento dell'uscita, perché secondo lui non li meritava.

Questo è il livello della stampa sportiva italiana.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte tutto, fanno davvero pena.
> Il pontificatore poteva rimanere a casetta, in ciabatte, ma voleva fare il fenomeno....


Ma rimane col cerino in mano perchè fenomeno non è. E noi dovremmo saperne qualcosa.
E' un allenatore che fà girare la squadra (col cattivo gioco) quando la squadra è buona. 
Quando la squadra non è costruita bene (come la Juve o il Milan post Ibra) non combina molto.
Mi tengo tutta la vita Pioli ad oggi...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque stra godo !!!!!!
e questi gli danno pure 9 mln 
Quindi 0 esonero 
Si gode FINO ALLA FINE
Hahaha


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> E nel frattempo continuano a sfottere e a sminuire tonali.
> 
> Ieri ho seguito la partita con la telecronaca di radiorai in sottofondo e il commentatore in seconda (l'ex giocatore Dossena) si stupiva di come addirittura i tifosi dedicassero dei cori a tonali nel momento dell'uscita, perché secondo lui non li meritava.
> 
> Questo è il livello della stampa sportiva italiana.


Sono talmente stupidi da non capire che, valore del giocatore a parte, Tonali oggi incarna il milanismo. 
Noi amiamo Tonali.

Tonali è forte ma ,a differenza del modigliani, ha tutti contro.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> E nel frattempo continuano a sfottere e a sminuire tonali.
> 
> Ieri ho seguito la partita con la telecronaca di radiorai in sottofondo e il commentatore in seconda (l'ex giocatore Dossena) si stupiva di come addirittura i tifosi dedicassero dei cori a tonali nel momento dell'uscita, perché secondo lui non li meritava.
> 
> Questo è il livello della stampa sportiva italiana.


Gli stessi che esaltavano la juve che vinceva 1-0 ora ci danno in calo e aspettano il nostro crollo.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Ottobre 2021)

Ci tengo a mandare un caloroso saluto all'Iniesta della Continassa! Ma che dico: allo Xavi reincarnato! Al Cruijff redivivo!
Ciao riccioli d'oro, eccoti una coperta, a meno tredici fa freddo!


----------



## Swaitak (27 Ottobre 2021)

mannaggia ho perso 2€


----------



## Igniorante (27 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Appena accostato ai gobbi son partite le fanfare. Noi eravamo scettici.
> 
> I gobbi invece erano esaltati. Ma sulla loro (in)competenza non c'erano dubbi: questi hanno esultato per la sostituzione CR7/Kean.
> 
> Erano davvero convinti che il problema fosse Ronaldo. Follia.



Beh Ronaldo per loro è stato un problema, ma non di certo a livello di tasso tecnico quanto soprattutto per una questione di progetto e di soldi "buttati" per poi vincere meno di prima.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Ottobre 2021)

La fortuna di questi vermi luridi è che le altre vanno piano,perché se ingranassero le romane vedrebbero l'inferno.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh Ronaldo per loro è stato un problema, ma non di certo a livello di tasso tecnico quanto soprattutto per una questione di progetto e di soldi "buttati" per poi vincere meno di prima.


Ok giusto. Ma appunto per un tifoso importa solo il lato tecnico e questi, lobotomizzati dai giornali, che da un momento all'altro hanno degradato Ronaldo da dio a monnezza, pensavano davvero che sostituendo il portoghese risolvevano tutto. Allegri in, Pirlo e Ronaldo out e vincevano lo scudetto in carrozza. 

Inoltre non si rendevano conto che molti scudetti li hanno vinti per mancanza di avversari e per qualche aiutino extra. Peccato che Milan e Inter son tornate e non basta più fare il minimo per vincere. È finita la pacchia.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La fortuna di questi vermi luridi è che le altre vanno piano,perché se ingranassero le romane vedrebbero l'inferno.


beh la succursale atalanta oggi ha vinto, quindi devono guardarsi anche dagli "amici". 

anche se poi magari più avanti si scanseranno al momento giusto.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Ottobre 2021)

Se c'è una cosa che mi diverte da morire dopo ogni loro partita squallida è quella di farmi il giro dei loro youtuber,mi ammazzo dalle risate.


----------



## davoreb (27 Ottobre 2021)

che questa sconfitta ci sia da monito. non si vince giocando male e con i famosi 1-0, può andar bene qualche volta ma alla lunga non funziona.

ok gli assenti ma dobbiamo tornare a giocare a calcio.


----------



## GioCampo (27 Ottobre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mannaggia ho perso 2€


Io 3


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Ottobre 2021)

Smettetela ragazzi quale gioco e gioco il calcio è un gioco semplice horto musoooooo!!!!


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Berardi ha le ginocchia più storte di forrest gump da bambino.


You win!!!
sub zero fatality....


----------



## Maravich49 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Scodinzolo


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2021)

Il sassuolo che batte la juve( a torino!!!) più che una partita di calcio potrebbe rappresentare uno snodo cruciale negli equilibri futuri del calcio italiano.

Il servo che batte il padrone infatti esula dallo sport per sfociare nella lotta di classe e per il potere.

Qualcosa negli equilibri del calcio italiano sta cambiando?

Le grandi rivoluzioni in quel di torino nascono sempre da una testa consegnata al giustiziere a cui far pagare tutte le colpe per poi ripartire più agguerriti di prima e il sassuolo che supera la juve nel giorno in cui si parla di inchiesta sulle plus-valenze potrebbe essere un caso ma anche no.

Lo scopriremo solo vivendo.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il sassuolo che batte la juve( a torino!!!) più che una partita di calcio potrebbe rappresentare uno snodo cruciale negli equilibri futuri del calcio italiano.
> 
> Il servo che batte il padrone infatti esula dallo sport per sfociare nella lotta di classe e per il potere.
> 
> ...



E' la nuova narrazione del Multiverso.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> E' la nuova narrazione del Multiverso.


Beh, comunque la si veda e comunque la si racconti abbiamo assistito a qualcosa di epocale.
Il fair play finanziario per certi versi ha ucciso lo sport e ha creato delle lobby in cui una big fa la big e regala un senso anche alle altre piccole in una lega in cui si instaurano degli equilibri molto particolari.

Per 10 anni buoni abbiamo assistito alla serie A della juve con 5-6 squadre che praticamente sopravvivevano solo perchè rientravano nelle grazie dei bianconeri, è chiaro che non appena 'il capo' perde la sua posizione di predominio le piccole si guardano un attimino intorno.


Non dovrebbero succedere queste cose, me ne rendo conto, perchè parliamo di complotti ad alti livelli però è chiaro che se due società fanno affari poi è anche difficile mantenere lucidità nella competizione calcistica e sportiva.
La serie A degli ultimi dieci anni è stata quella dello sturaro, il nuovo conio monetario.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Ottobre 2021)

Le note liete:
Locatelli, in declino rispetto ogni parametro registrat al Sassuolo: gioca laterale, gioca meno palloni, e quelli giocati sono nella propria trequarti. Allegri lo sta trasformando in un centrocampista di rottura. Viva.
Perin. Anche a voi sembra impacciato? 
De Ligt. Involuto. Il ragazzo credo scapperà, a ragione. Questo è un diamante, capace di impostare l'azione e difendere alto. Ora sembra imbosito, lento, preoccupato solo di rompere le azioni avversarie e tenere la linea. Involuto bis.
Chiesa. Per me lui è forte forte, ma deve fare terzino, ala e attaccante, giocado esterno e venendo in mezzo al campo. Vista la povertà offensiva Allegri ha deciso di caricarlo di ogni responsabilità, per poi metterlo in panca se non segna.
Morata e Dybala. Il primo ieri sera non aveva proprio voglia di giocare. Credo ci siano problemi nella sua gestione. Forse ha capito che non lo riscatteranno - fondi destinati al pagamento di Kean - e quindi pensa più alla vita sociale che a quella di campo. Il suo socio ha grandi colpi, innegabile, però non è continuoe sopraututto continua il suo tira e molla con il contratto: fateci caso, ma ogni giorno esce un articolo per rassicurare i tifosi sul fatto che è stato fissato il giorno della firma, sicuramente si annuncia, questa è la settimana buona, etc. Eppure, sono passate settimane da quando il suo agente ha lasciato l'Italia e il rinnovo è un romanzo. Spero rinnovi, così stanzieranno tanti milioni per un giocatore a metà: gli unici ruoli che può fare Dybala sono il sottopunta o la seconda punta. 
Chiellini è alla frutta: sta spremendo gli ultimi milioni alla Juve.
Bonucci sta andando a male.

Imho la squadra ha anche potenziale, ma se fosse gestita in modo diverso.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Le note liete:
> Locatelli, in declino rispetto ogni parametro registrat al Sassuolo: gioca laterale, gioca meno palloni, e quelli giocati sono nella propria trequarti. Allegri lo sta trasformando in un centrocampista di rottura. Viva.
> Perin. Anche a voi sembra impacciato?
> De Ligt. Involuto. Il ragazzo credo scapperà, a ragione. Questo è un diamante, capace di impostare l'azione e difendere alto. Ora sembra imbosito, lento, preoccupato solo di rompere le azioni avversarie e tenere la linea. Involuto bis.
> ...


Basta capire un pochino di calcio per vedere che locatelli nello stretto ha dei limiti paurosi per via dell'incapacità di accorciare il passo.
Ha un buon piede e un buon calcio, è pulito nella trasmissione palla ma non si potrà mai districare nel traffico come fa tonali.
Anzi, Sandro lo surclassa.

La juve non azzecca più un giocatore da anni.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Ottobre 2021)

Al di la del discorso Scansuolo (secondo me al ritorno non giocano nemmeno, il clientelismo agisce al momento del bisogno) alla fine i nodi al pettine della Juve arrivano.

Hanno un gioco pessimo, L'idolatrato Allegri si sta dimostrando un allenatore proprio mediocre, peggio di Pirlo, c'è poco da fare. La Juve quest'anno non ha giocato una singola partita decente, è in fondo a tutte le statistiche per possesso palla, numero di passaggi riusciti, linea della difesa, occasioni create. Cosa che, per chi mastica questi argomenti, significa che ha addirittura piu punti di quelli che merita.

Chiaro che negli scontri diretti con gli aiuti arbitrali i risultati li abbia pure fatti (4 punti con Roma e Inter, con due favori arbitrali abbastanza clamorosi) me quando affronta squadre dove deve giocare e attaccare, vedi Sassuolo, è notte fonda.

Purtroppo vedo sempre che in Italia certe convinzioni sono dure a morire... ma il calcio all'italiana inteso come difesa e "speriamo in bene" non è piu un sistema di gioco vincente.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Al di la del discorso Scansuolo (secondo me al ritorno non giocano nemmeno, il clientelismo agisce al momento del bisogno) alla fine i nodi al pettine della Juve arrivano.
> 
> Hanno un gioco pessimo, L'idolatrato Allegri si sta dimostrando un allenatore proprio mediocre, peggio di Pirlo, c'è poco da fare. La Juve quest'anno non ha giocato una singola partita decente, è in fondo a tutte le statistiche per possesso palla, numero di passaggi riusciti, linea della difesa, occasioni create. Cosa che, per chi mastica questi argomenti, significa che ha addirittura piu punti di quelli che merita.
> 
> ...


Il calcio semplice. -cit-


----------



## koti (28 Ottobre 2021)

Che scandalo di squadra, questi saranno due mesi che non riescono a segnare più di 1 gol.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2021)

#seceranedved


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque ragazzi in questo calcio in cui ad ogni calciatore in ogni zona del campo si richiedono doti di regista, intese come domino della palla, gioco nello stretto, tempi di gioco, credo, mia personale opinione , che i calciatori monopiede hanno fatto il loro tempo.

Vedere kulo, per dirne uno, che fa due piroette su se stesso solo per mantenere il dominio della palla e giocare palla negli spazi e con la parte di piede che piace a lui fa rabbrividire.
E la juve ne ha parecchi cosi.

Ormai nel calcio si rompono gli schemi coi dribbling ma, soprattutto, bruciando i tempi di gioco.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Ottobre 2021)

Me ne sono andato di casa al 94° dicendo "tranquilli, tanto la Juve adesso la porta a casa, quindi, mi risparmio gli ultimi due minuti". Che gufata


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2021)

Come sta andando la rimonta? Chiedo per un amico...


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> #seceranedved


È l'anticalcio. L'antisportivita fatta persona.lo era da giocatore continua adesso da dirigente. Un verme.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi in questo calcio in cui ad ogni calciatore in ogni zona del campo si richiedono doti di regista, intese come domino della palla, gioco nello stretto, tempi di gioco, credo, mia personale opinione , che i calciatori monopiede hanno fatto il loro tempo.
> 
> Vedere kulo, per dirne uno, che fa due piroette su se stesso solo per mantenere il dominio della palla e giocare palla negli spazi e con la parte di piede che piace a lui fa rabbrividire.
> E la juve ne ha parecchi cosi.
> ...


Indubbio. Infatti i giocatori ambidestri sono ricercatissimi da tutti.
E ho sempre sostenuto che proprio per questa ragione Brahim è un giocatore straordinario.

La cosa paradossale è che l'ambidestrismo ormai è una qualità richiesta anche ai portieri!

In generale comunque i giocatori lavorano tantissimo per migliorare il piede debole, la maggior parte del lavoro tecnico che fanno è focalizzato su questo.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2021)

Decima giornata, ultime 3 stagioni, confronto:

Sarri: 26 punti

Pirlo: 20 punti

Allegri: 15 punti

Allegri ha fatto esattamente metà dei punti disponibili. 

La seduta è tolta.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Decima giornata, ultime 3 stagioni, confronto:
> 
> Sarri: 26 punti
> 
> ...


Il confronto dei goal segnati è ancora piu imbarazzante.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Decima giornata, ultime 3 stagioni, confronto:
> 
> Sarri: 26 punti
> 
> ...



c'è da dire che non ha CR7, uno che comunque ti fa 30 gol a stagione minimo. Però è il solito Allegri, uno che è rimasto a 10 anni fa (ma lo dice lui stesso..il calcio è semplice non cambia mai) mentre il mondo andava avanti. Basterebbe vedere la media gol di 6/7 anni fa e oggi per rendersi conto di quanto è cambiata la serie A. Ci sono tanti allenatori che se la giocano, come Dionisi, Zanetti, Juric, Tudor, Italiano ecc..il suo anticalcio non funziona, soprattutto lui è un gestore, e questa Juve penso abbia più bisogno di un costruttore.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Ottobre 2021)

Lo scrissi nel topic inter - juve: incomprensibile il timore di molti nei confronti di questi qui.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il confronto dei goal segnati è ancora piu imbarazzante.



Tra le prime 7 è quella che ha segnato di meno. 14 gol. L'Inter quasi il doppio, ma ci sono i 6 gol col Bologna ed i 4 col Genoa, noi siamo a 23 gol fatti.

Sicuramente CR7 era insostenibile economicamente ed accentrava il gioco, però i gol li faceva. Praticamente con lui in campo partivi da 1-0. Sostituire uno come Ronaldo con Kean è senza senso e Morata non è un Bomber. Ed inoltre Allegri non vede Chiesa il che è assurdo.

Poi il centrocampo manca di un vero regista, hanno solo giocatori di corsa, magari bravi ad inserirsi, ma non hanno nessuno che favorisca la trasmissione della palla. Puro stile Allegri: corsa, grinta e ribaltamenti veloci. Però appena pressati vanno in affanno e devono ricorrere alla difesa, che con De Ligt che soffre di amnesie, Bonucci e Chiellini logori non è più solida. Insomma Allegri ha riproposto la ricetta che gli ha fatto vincere 5 scudetti ma con ingredienti non di qualità se non stantii.

Probabilmente a Gennaio si butteranno su Icardi. Sbagliando. I mercati della Juve più che basati su una programmazione rigorosa sono improvvisati e fondati sul tappare le falle con cerotti d'occasione.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> c'è da dire che non ha CR7, uno che comunque ti fa 30 gol a stagione minimo. Però è il solito Allegri, uno che è rimasto a 10 anni fa (ma lo dice lui stesso..il calcio è semplice non cambia mai) mentre il mondo andava avanti. Basterebbe vedere la media gol di 6/7 anni fa e oggi per rendersi conto di quanto è cambiata la serie A. Ci sono tanti allenatori che se la giocano, come Dionisi, Zanetti, Juric, Tudor, Italiano ecc..il suo anticalcio non funziona, soprattutto lui è un gestore, e questa Juve penso abbia più bisogno di un costruttore.



Soprattutto Allegri non sembra essersi accorto di un fatto: la serie A che ha lasciato non esiste più. 

Oggi Milan, Inter, Napoli, Roma e Lazio e Atalanta son buone squadre con allenatori competenti. Anche il livello medio si è alzato. Fare il compitino, speculare sul golletto non basta più. Se pensava di fare come nei 5 scudetti vinti si è sbagliato di grosso. La concorrenza è aumentata, quindi le partite te le devi giocare. Ed a questo dobbiamo aggiungere che nemmeno la Juve è più quella di 3 anni fa. 

La cosa preoccupante, per loro, è che devono ricostruire ma non hanno spazi di manovra economica sufficienti. I salassi per Rabiot, Ramsey, De Ligt, Kean e Locatelli sono macigni. Centinaia di milioni spesi per peggiorare la qualità della rosa.


----------



## Manue (28 Ottobre 2021)

Lo dico da inizio anno, 
non si può temere questa juve neanche metterla tra le pretendenti per la lotta scudetto.

Sono veramente scarsi.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Ottobre 2021)

Ragazzi, massima stima per le vostre opinioni tecniche.

Ma qui dentro in parecchi lo scriviamo da anni che la Juve stava facendo questa fine, e lo scrivevamo senza assoluto senno di poi rischiando di fare pure una figuraccia.

La Juve ha iniziato a deragliare dai binari quando ha stra pagato Higuain prima, poi De Light, poi Ronaldo.
Era stato ampiamente previsto anche se la maggior parte ci tacciava di rosicamento.

Se poi volete credere che la colpa sia di Allegri o Pirlo o chi si voglia, rispetto massimo.

Ma non pensate che Pioli farebbe i miracoli con quel cesso di centrocampo che si ritrova la Juve.

Manco un centravanti decente davanti hanno gli ovini.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tra le prime 7 è quella che ha segnato di meno. 14 gol. L'Inter quasi il doppio, ma ci sono i 6 gol col Bologna ed i 4 col Genoa, noi siamo a 23 gol fatti.
> 
> Sicuramente CR7 era insostenibile economicamente ed accentrava il gioco, però i gol li faceva. Praticamente con lui in campo partivi da 1-0. Sostituire uno come Ronaldo con Kean è senza senso e Morata non è un Bomber. Ed inoltre Allegri non vede Chiesa il che è assurdo.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo con te.

Aggiungo che il calo fisico di Cuadrado e Sandro completa la frittata.

Per come la vedo io, una Juve col 343 e con un gioco piu spregiudicato sarebbe meglio di questo aborto che propone Allegri. Perchè comunque tra Chiesa Dybala Morata Kulusevski e Kean qualità davanti l'avrebbero anche, sicuramente per segnare piu della miseria di 14 reti in 10 partite.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, massima stima per le vostre opinioni tecniche.
> 
> Ma qui dentro in parecchi lo scriviamo da anni che la Juve stava facendo questa fine, e lo scrivevamo senza assoluto senno di poi rischiando di fare pure una figuraccia.
> 
> ...


E' sempre #colpaDiAllegri
A parte gli scherzi per me grandissimo allenatore Max, ma sta diventando un po' la parodia di se stesso. 
Io avrei cercato altre sfide invece che tornare lì. Per me all'Inter avrebbe fatto bene e forse avrebbe avuto lui stesso qualche stimolo in più per migliorarsi. 
Comunque da novembre in poi in genere le sue squadre alzano il rendimento, certo se Milan e Napoli continuano su questa media punti, non ci sarà verso per loro di rientrare.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, massima stima per le vostre opinioni tecniche.
> 
> Ma qui dentro in parecchi lo scriviamo da anni che la Juve stava facendo questa fine, e lo scrivevamo senza assoluto senno di poi rischiando di fare pure una figuraccia.
> 
> ...


Verissimo. Anche io lo sostengo da anni (per me il segnale fu CR7 non Higuain, ma il concetto è quello).

La Juve che faceva paura era quella organizzata e lungimirante di tanti anni fa.
Questa mi sembra sgangherata, basata sull'improvvisazione e le manovrine di mercato con società amiche e procuratori loschi (non a caso negli ultimi anni trattano spesso con Raiola), è destinata al declino come dico da tanto tempo. Forse non radicale come quello che abbiamo fatto noi, ma neanche troppo diverso.


----------



## Maximo (28 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Verissimo. Anche io lo sostengo da anni (per me il segnale fu CR7 non Higuain, ma il concetto è quello).
> 
> La Juve che faceva paura era quella organizzata e lungimirante di tanti anni fa.
> Questa mi sembra sgangherata, basata sull'improvvisazione e le manovrine di mercato con società amiche e procuratori loschi (non a caso negli ultimi anni trattano spesso con Raiola), è destinata al declino come dico da tanto tempo. Forse non radicale come quello che abbiamo fatto noi, ma neanche troppo diverso.


L'addio di Marotta è stato l'inizio della fine


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Indubbio. Infatti i giocatori ambidestri sono ricercatissimi da tutti.
> E ho sempre sostenuto che proprio per questa ragione Brahim è un giocatore straordinario.
> 
> La cosa paradossale è che l'ambidestrismo ormai è una qualità richiesta anche ai portieri!
> ...


Fatti un giro nella sezione dedicata a diaz ma sin dalle prime pagine...
E fatti due risate.

Dici benissimo su diaz, non bene.
Inattaccabile da ogni parte del campo, palla sempre coperta.
Tempi di gioco sempre bruciati perchè orienta il primo controllo sia col destro che col sinistro.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fatti un giro nella sezione dedicata a diaz ma sin dalle prime pagine...
> E fatti due risate.
> 
> Dici benissimo su diaz, non bene.
> ...


Non voglio andare OT, ma David del Lille ha la stessa qualità.


----------



## Devil man (28 Ottobre 2021)

meno male che con Allegri "segnavano pure i difensori e la strategia era di distribuire i gol fra tutta la squadra".... avevano dichiarato in pompa magna gazzetta e commentatori radio!

che figura di


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non voglio andare OT, ma David del Lille ha la stessa qualità.


Allora è da prendere prima di subito.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allora è da prendere prima di subito.


Purtroppo lo conoscono tutti e costerà un'esagerazione.


----------



## Raryof (28 Ottobre 2021)

Il problema di questa Juve è che ha deciso di fare il Giannino nel momento in cui di squadre da top 4 ce ne sono almeno 6 e questo vuol dire che se 3 ti staccano devi fare la corsa su altre 3 squadre per l'ultimo posto utile, in quel caso buttare punti in casa contro le piccole diventa fatale.
Buttare.. forse è addirittura il termine sbagliato, perché questi sono stati punti persi giusti e basta, non hanno buttato nulla, un po' come il Giannino anni fa, perdeva perché non ne aveva, non aveva niente, una struttura solida da consolidare, una guida tecnica capace di pensare al futuro e non al passato da riportare in pista, una dirigenza competente e non dei mezzi omuncoli capaci di aizzarsi contro la qualsiasi in tribuna, la Juve ha fatto degli errori enormi negli scorsi anni, perché vincendo per anni senza avversari ha perso i riferimenti, riferimenti che ha cercato di trovare in Europa (di lì il colpo Ronaldo, inutile e dannoso nel contesto italiano) e che non poteva raggiungere ma forse nasare di tanto in tanto, quelle operazioni, quelle sensazioni sbagliate, quel pensiero di sentirsi inavvicinabili in Italia e capaci di ricostruirsi senza problemi con le plusvalenze farlocche pur senza costruire niente li ha affossati più della pandemia stessa, pandemia che ha riequilibrato le cose e ha velocizzato i tempi ma il destino di questa squadra gestita male e con approssimazione non sarebbe stato diverso nemmeno in tempi normali, un po' come per il Barca, la scelta dei comandanti sbagliati e lo strutturarsi in una certa maniera senza avere i mezzi per rimanere strutturati in una certa maniera è stato il grosso problema di certe squadre che devono convivere con un passato molto recente e molto vincente e forse mai più ripetibile nella storia.
La Juve si merita di rimanere fuori dalla Champs per diversi anni perché adesso tocca a lei e questo rimanere fuori dalla Champs li ridimensionerà di brutto facendogli credere di dover scalare il K2 in pantofole per arrivarci e che una volta arrivati lì si sarà già vinto il mondo, perché i tifosi capiscono poco, anni fa presero Sarri per il bel gioco, poi scommisero su Pirlo fino a tornare con Allegri che non ha né gioco né bel gioco ed è "vecchio", desueto, il peggior allenatore possibile per una rosa da ricostruire e ancora tenuta per le palle dalla vecchia guardia in difesa.
Galliani al tempo fu abbastanza chiaro almeno, non fece niente per non farci credere di essere davvero finiti e senza futuro, questi invece oltre a non volerci pensare troppo stanno facendo di tutto per trattarsi come la vecchia Juve salvo poi piangere ogni volta che qualcosa di non capibile succede sul campo e sono in una situazione in cui ogni singolo pezzo del puzzle è sbagliato e non può aggiustare l'altro nemmeno cambiando posizione, è una rosa gestita male e senza più una struttura solida, cioè, basterebbe vedere gli acquisti che hanno fatto negli anni, ogni singolo giovane ha toppato, lo svedese un abominio tattico che da un anno e mezzo sta cercando la posizione in campo quando riesce a giocare qualche volta, gli esterni non li hanno più e se li hanno sono logori, i costi sono alti e ridimensionarsi di botto non sarà semplice per chi è abituato a spendere 45 mln per Kulusevski solo per toglierlo alla concorrenza e non ha la capacità di rendere grandi i giovani presi per crescere.
Loro sono e rimangono squadra provinciale deluxe, devono tornare a prendere giocatori di quantità da mettere in mezzo al campo e i Vucinic/Matri per l'attacco, il bel gioco non è mai stato roba per loro, pretese superiori a domìni incontrastati in Serie A nemmeno, la loro base parte da quello, competenza sul mercato e poche pretese con poche spese forti, tanti mazzuolatori e alcuni buoni giocatori come contorno, fine, ma senza le teste giuste è dura, è dura far mangiare la marmellata scadente a chi era abituato a mangiare caviale a colazione e champagne a tutte le ore.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Ottobre 2021)

Questa è la loro rovina, paradossalmente. Tutti gli schiavi che si portano dietro, l'orchestra che continua a suonare mentre il Titanic affonda


----------



## Ambrole (29 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Ambrole (29 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2021)

*Neanche in un topic di goduria come questo riuscite a godervela. Sempre i soliti provocatori ultra bannati.
In questo forum ognuno è libera di pensarla come crede.*


----------

